# 1/24 slot car racing in the 60's



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Yeah I was there. I raced at The Pit Stop Raceway in East Toledo, OH. It was on Starr Ave. This picture only shows the big 1/24 track. IIRC there was a smaller 1/24 - 1/32, a drag strip and an HO track.










My first "big" scale car was a 1/32 Monogram Lola GT. My first 1/24 was a Cox Chaparral 2D. I painted it in my HS colors, black & gold. I also had the Monogram dual car kit w/Lola and a Cobra GT. You got 1 chassis and 2 bodies. I recently aquired the cars again, but they are beat up worse then the ones I originally had! I don't remember the 1st controller I had, but it was horrible (It's not me, it's the controller! Sound familiar?) When I upgraded to a Cox controller there were fewer wrecks and lower lap times.

Shortly after I was allowed to ride my bike that far to get to the raceway, it closed down.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Do you remember Tom Thumb Raceway in Toledo? A bit before my time, but I knew the Hadad brothers that owned it and The Hobby Stop. I remember a slot car track in the store on Summit St. in Toledo. I was too short to see the track surface (except for one turn) when it was still raced on. It was later stacked with R/C and control line airplane kits. The store moved to Monroe Street many years later. I don't know what happened to the track as slots were not among my things back then.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have great memories of racing at the "Aurora Raceway" in West Hemp., NY.
There were 2 levels of 1/24th tracks, snack area w/tables, long sales showcases w/plenty of goodies, 
good pit space and 2 HO tubbie tracks in front store window that could be raced on all day for free!
I had the Monogram dual set w/Lola & extra Ford GT body, Cox Chapp, Lola
and Cheetah.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

twolff said:


> Do you remember Tom Thumb Raceway in Toledo? A bit before my time, but I knew the Hadad brothers that owned it and The Hobby Stop. I remember a slot car track in the store on Summit St. in Toledo. I was too short to see the track surface (except for one turn) when it was still raced on. It was later stacked with R/C and control line airplane kits. The store moved to Monroe Street many years later. I don't know what happened to the track as slots were not among my things back then.


Haddads owned Hobby Stop and they ran both the Summit St and Monroe St stores for a short while eventually shutting down Summit St. I heard several rumors about what happened to the track. Never got any confirmation on it.

I never went to Tom Thumb in Toledo. There is still one open in Columbus, OH. The owner, Mac, passed away but his son Mike still owns it. We used to have our Vintage Race Night there.

I never went to the Slot in Toledo, but one of my ebay wins had their card in it.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

